# Seeking Sony IR Remote Code



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Does anyone know the code for a Sony HT-c800dp Home Theater (DVD).


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

jerryyyyy said:


> Does anyone know the code for a Sony HT-c800dp Home Theater (DVD).


Go to Remote Central. They have a ton of IR codes available. http://www.remotecentral.com/

Also check the Philips Pronto Remote site for more links.


----------

